# Axworthy Wheel Issue



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm building an Axworthy Ghost this year and am having a real problem finding bicycle wheels. I've been calling all the local bike shops for weeks and so far all I have is one rim, no spokes or hub. I visited the thrift stores and I did find a kid's bike for $15, but I don't want to destroy a perfectly good bike some kid might be able to get some joy out of, and the point is to be able to build one of these things for cheep! So many others have gotten full-sized, damaged, unusable wheels for free I feel like I'm both cheating AND getting ripped of by buying perfectly good 10" wheels for $15.

Has anyone else encountered this problem, and if so what did you do about it? Is there an alternative wheel type for an Axworthy?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought two used bikes with 12" wheels for $6 each at my local thrift store. I ended up making pulleys from metal plates instead so will sell you the wheels real cheap, but postage may be a deal breaker. In the meanwhile, here's a link to my post that shows the pulleys I made. Lots of us are doing some variation of them.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33820


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice wheels, Doc. Very impressive metalwork. How did you stamp them? I'd love to get my hands on your bike wheels, but Stockton is a bit of a drive, and the shipping would be a deal breaker. Thanks, though.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have a Durable Medical Equipment supplier (wheelchairs) you can approach them. Wheelchairs can have many different rear wheel and caster wheel sizes. I built mine using wheelchair and electric bed parts.
Here is my vid.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolead Things, thanks for posting your video. Wow! So cool...I have loved the Axworthy since I first saw it several years ago....I really like your design...I may have to put this one on the front burner for 2013!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice design, Dead Things. I like the wheelchair idea. I'll start making some calls tomorrow. Thanks!

Does anyone have an opinion about the line? Spiderwire or kite string?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

GCWyatt said:


> Nice wheels, Doc. Very impressive metalwork. How did you stsmp them?


The pulley wheels are made by gluing two metal plates back to back using J.B. Weld. I got the ares at the $0.99 store. The large flange keeps the line from slipping off the wheel so you don't have to mess with guide rollers.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

GCWyatt said:


> Very nice design, Dead Things. I like the wheelchair idea. I'll start making some calls tomorrow. Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion about the line? Spiderwire or kite string?


Thanks. What I used was crab line, that Dionicia sent up to me, I think she ordered it online. It's black with virtually no stretch.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Doc - 99-Cent store plates? That's brilliant! I'll cruse through one and see what I can find.

Dead - I'll look up crab line. I just love the creativity and resourcefulness I find on the board.

Thanks folks!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Would paracord work? It's braided nylon and comes in black.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

GCWyatt said:


> Would paracord work? It's braided nylon and comes in black.


Not really sure. The crab line is approx. 2 mm in diameter. I had used mason's line in the past. Both have very little stretch, but I couldn't find mason's line in black. For my setup, the combination of black line and viewing distance makes the line almost invisible, even though it is substantially thicker than fishing line.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone turned me on to black Dacron kite string. Worked great and only $12 a large roll


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a link to a thread with a discussion about kite string, including a source. I first tried SpiderWire but it kept snagging and breaking if it rubbed in the wheel rim.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33333&highlight=Kite+string


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Doc. I ordered some black Dacron. Now I just need to find some wheels!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You don't have any towns that have the big garbage day? I usually get my wheels at curbys. Also garage sales might have some junkie bikes they are selling for cheap. Good Luck finding the wheels.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of your input and ideas on this. I finally found a local bike repair guy that had a lot of old wheels lying around and he sold me a perfect pair for $15. I'm off to start building!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck on your build GCW, post some pics along the way.


----------

